# Help attaching plexiglass/lexan panels to patio cover.



## idolslave (Sep 30, 2012)

I have an existing 16' x 12' patio cover made of crisscrossing beams/joists, spaced 48" OC. I want to install 48" x 48" glass, plexiglass or lexan panels on to the wood beams to make a clear, waterproof outdoor cover. (I want to use flat panels, NOT multi-wall or corrugated.)

Has anyone had experience with glass, plexi or polycarb panels on a patio roof? Haven't determined which material is best suited.

Are there any suggestions for attaching them? I see all sorts of bracket systems to attach polycarb multi-wall panels, but nothing for a 1/8" to 1/4" flat sheet. 
I've considered using wood screws, silicone sealant and wood strips to cap it, but I'm concerned with plastic expansion and water runoff. 

Thank you.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I think the idea of waterproof in a home engineered system might be shooting for the stars.

You can certainly make is water resistant but even engineered conservatory roof systems can leak. 

Doing this in a DIY capacity is going to be tough and potentially unsuccessful. Have you considered just roofing it in and putting in a few skylights?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree 100%. It would be a very expencive mistake.
The spans are to wide to use a thin flexable material like that, Plexaglass crazes, and yellows.
Lexan is very expencive.
Just trying to use caulking to seal it is just going to crack and leak.


----------



## idolslave (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and I think you guys are probably right. The last thing I want to do is spend that kind of time and money only to have it fail on me. I hadn't considered the roofing with skylight. I may look into that.


----------

